# SYTYCD The Next Generation



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Auditions have started.

I'm watching now. I hate seeing kids (8-13) get their sexy on. But some really good dancers. I'm giving it a shot.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Even at this age, there are some inspiring stories.  
But it was hard to watch the 5'10" girl being graceful (which she was for the most part).  And I really did love her.  But when she was awkward, she really was awkward.  She should eventually grow into her body and have a terrific future, I bet.  But for now......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, I'm watching because I'm suffering from dance withdrawal.

I'd like to see Lev (maybe the next Pasha?) paired with Leana (maybe the next Anya?). Probably won't happen.

Seems like the all-stars get to pick their partners. Since they told the ballerina that there was an all-star who would love to dance with her, I'm guessing Alex. I also saw Fik-Shun in the group and Robert is working with the kids at the academy. He's also on the poster. 

Looks like Maddie Ziegler (from Dance Moms, not that I watch it, but GD pointed her out to me) is going to be the fourth judge.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I know you guys don't want to watch this show but there is a 12 yr old girl from Canada that is ab-fab.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah a couple of these kids are fabulous.
And there were a couple more quite good that they already booted.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah a couple of these kids are fabulous.
> And there were a couple more quite good that they already booted.


And there's always one that you love (JT) that really shouldn't be there. Another year and he'll be ready.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, its choices like that (JT) that make me question how much the producers influence the final choices...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Yeah, its choices like that (JT) that make me question how much the producers influence the final choices...


Absolutely! Got to have at least one that's cute as a button that the judges can save for a few weeks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Witney is starring in a movie. _Dancin' It's On_. Just watching it now. She's a little chubby and she's not very good, but there's a lot of dancing and several sytycd alums. Cheon, Brandon, Comfort and Russell.


----------



## FMH (May 18, 2013)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Auditions have started.
> 
> I'm watching now. I hate seeing kids (8-13) get their sexy on. But some really good dancers. I'm giving it a shot.


Oh my... I too cringe at that sight. But how I love SYTYCD. In another life, I wanna be a dancer...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

First competition episode was Monday but I just saw it today. 

Robert and JT did a jazz number. Outstanding. Kathryn and Tate were beautiful together as expected. Jordan and Sasha were also wonderful. Honestly, they were all good and I don't know who will be sent home next week.

For some reason, Joshua is no longer a mentor. Marko took his place. Marko is great, too, but it is a bit mysterious.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You know I did not think very much of this "kids version" and was unhappy to not have the normal "adult" competitors.
But for kid from 10 to 14, they are quite good.  And very entertaining.
Tate and Catherine were mesmerizing.
Ruby and Paul were a delight.
and on and on.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> You know I did not think very much of this "kids version" and was unhappy to not have the normal "adult" competitors.
> But for kid from 10 to 14, they are quite good. And very entertaining.
> Tate and Catherine were mesmerizing.
> Ruby and Paul were a delight.
> and on and on.


Tate and Catherine are about unbeatable and loved, loved, loved Ruby and Paul's tango. But the surprise of the night was J.T. and Robert. They absolutely did justice to that Travis Wall number. When Robert pulled JT through that mirror and he did a mid air split, he definitely proved he was way more than cute.

And yes, I'm surprised to find I'm loving this show.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I am really enjoying watching this show.  The kids are very good and I don't think the pro's are having to back off of their own ability.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok so the Olympics are over and SYTYCD is back.  I am sad that Ruby was cut.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I, too, was sad to see Ruby go.  In my opinion, she was a better dancer than many still there...plus I enjoyed her charming personality.  There is only 1 winner so I suppose they have been prepared to leave.  It's still tough for someone that young though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Ok so the Olympics are over and SYTYCD is back. I am sad that Ruby was cut.





prairiesky said:


> I, too, was sad to see Ruby go. In my opinion, she was a better dancer than many still there...plus I enjoyed her charming personality. There is only 1 winner so I suppose they have been prepared to leave. It's still tough for someone that young though.


Yes, very sad about Ruby. But she's very professional and I'm sure her exposure on the show will do a lot of good for her career.

The dance of the night for me was Kida and Tate's Paso. Tate, you expect to be great, but Kida really came through.

BTW, I though there was going to be two winners. A boy and a girl. I'll have to look that up.

ETA: Yup, just one winner. I was wrong. I think Tate could be the Ricky of TNG but I wouldn't count out Kida and Tahini.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I wasn't shocked that


Spoiler



Kida


 won. I was shocked that


Spoiler



Tate came in third place.



No matter who won (except for $250K), all these kids have a great career ahead of them. The exposure is invaluable, even for the kids eliminated early on.

"Nigel Lythgoe teased the possible format for the next season, but whether it's a normal season or another Next Generation type is anyone's guess right now."


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's the link for Season 14 ... all adults.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,246185.msg3428567.html#msg3428567


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the link.


----------

